# coding network



## PEH350 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi 
I am looking for someone who currently works for the The Coding Network.  They have sent me a test, which I have not done yet, and before I do I need some background on them.  I have not worked from home and am not convinced it would be a secure employer.
If someone would send me their experience with them I would appreciate it.
send to my home email @ chuck925@citlink.net 

thanks


----------

